# seeking nice place to live - La Linea to Sotogrande



## Buttysmum (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm finally moving to southern Spain to pursue my dream of living in the sun (not rainy Vancouver!). I've saved my pennies, bought my insurance--now I need to find a temporary place to hang my hat while I visit with recruiters in Gibraltar. I arrive beginning of April...

I'm univ educated, female, non-smoker, easy-going, funny and very clean - I'm also dual Canadian/British. I'm a technical communicator/web entrepreneur and I've just spent the winter working in California as a private chef (hobby, really...).

I also have 2 of the sweetest little toy dogs that are well-behaved and great conversation starters. They're trained and stay in a kennel when I'm out, if they're not with me. Both are tiny.

I don't have a car and need to be somewhere within bus/walking distance of Gibraltar while I establish myself. I'll ship my car over after I settle down, get working, etc.

Any help with a place? I'm friendly... please be 'positive'


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! 

La Linea is IMHO "a dump" but is probably the only realistic place to live if you want to be the Spanish side of the border without a car. The rest of the coast is IMHO some of the nicest in Europe. The prices are also some of the highest too but, hey, you get what you pay for. 

I am not sure if I understand about whether you will be bringing your dogs. There will be paperwork, pet passports, jabs etc for that. Please search as this has all been covered.

Bringing a car is going to be hassle - check posts. Do you really need to go through the cost, paperwork, homologation etc etc 

I wish you every success


----------



## Buttysmum (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Steve,

Well, I've heard La Linea is a dump - but it would only be temporary (ie. to get acclimated and a job nearby w/out needing a car initially).

As far as the dogs go, I'm an expert. I've prepped them for over a year for the UK - they've had jabs, titer tests, chips, etc. Not much to do. I could write a book on how to move pets abroad. This is my least worry--bigger worry is finding place to live and work. I can manage the rest later. 

Re: Car. Yes I know the 'moaning' of those who've gone through the process. I know in my case (cost, paperwork, etc.), it might actually be a benefit. But as I mentioned in my post, I would NOT bring it over until I'm settled. So it's a non-issue at this time -- finding accommodation is the issue.

Gibraltar recruiters are saying due to the economy, finding a place to stay is the cheapest thing about relocation to the area --think London rents and housing prices...

Sue


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

So, fellow Canuck..I also don't understand..do you have a job in place?


----------



## Buttysmum (Feb 24, 2010)

Maddalena said:


> So, fellow Canuck..I also don't understand..do you have a job in place?


Hi Maddalena,

I was just in California for the winter myself... and no, I don't have work. It is something I am also working on at the moment. I understand you can't have anything in place unless you're a programmer/developer or someone who they would do cartwheels to get into a position.

I will pound the pavement of recruiters, insurance companies and gaming companies - or anything else where it looks like I can make a living 

But I saved my pennies to make this move, so I should be okay for quite a while. 

It's all a challenge, but doable.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Buttysmum said:


> Hi Maddalena,
> 
> I was just in California for the winter myself... and no, I don't have work. It is something I am also working on at the moment. I understand you can't have anything in place unless you're a programmer/developer or someone who they would do cartwheels to get into a position.
> 
> ...



Good luck with it all, the job situation has been a bit scary here, but its now getting worse. Lots of strikes, unrest at governement cuts - that said, Gibraltar may escape the worst of it all, altho they'll be a "knock on effect"

You sound pretty determined tho and stranger things have happened - go for it!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Buttysmum (Feb 24, 2010)

jojo said:


> Good luck with it all, the job situation has been a bit scary here, but its now getting worse. Lots of strikes, unrest at governement cuts - that said, Gibraltar may escape the worst of it all, altho they'll be a "knock on effect"
> 
> You sound pretty determined tho and stranger things have happened - go for it!!
> 
> Jo xxx



What do you mean by 'knock on effect' - Yes, the whole world is in a mess, but life still goes on and I am determined. But I have been knocked down before. Ironically, one of the toughest job markets I've ever experienced has been right here in Vancouver. Just terrible and snooty to boot.

There are no guarantees for jobs anywhere -- only determination to do whatever necessary to survive. 

I've been planning this for 2 years. So I'm not going to let the current state of world affairs get me down.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Buttysmum said:


> What do you mean by 'knock on effect' - Yes, the whole world is in a mess, but life still goes on and I am determined. But I have been knocked down before. Ironically, one of the toughest job markets I've ever experienced has been right here in Vancouver. Just terrible and snooty to boot.
> 
> There are no guarantees for jobs anywhere -- only determination to do whatever necessary to survive.
> 
> I've been planning this for 2 years. So I'm not going to let the current state of world affairs get me down.


I'm sure you'll succeed! You have the right attitude. What I meant by the knock on effect is simply that Spain is in a turmoil right now with mass strikes and demonstrations predicted due to the recent announcement of public spending cuts. Spain is not in a good shape, its down there in "the brown stuff" with Greece and Portugal apparently! Gibraltar maybe a British colony, but its serviced by Spain at the ground level

Jo xxx


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

Buttysmum said:


> Hi Maddalena,
> 
> I was just in California for the winter myself... and no, I don't have work. It is something I am also working on at the moment. I understand you can't have anything in place unless you're a programmer/developer or someone who they would do cartwheels to get into a position.
> 
> ...


Howdy "FRIEND"!! You can PM me..I have a pal in Van currently..all she does is complain about the weather..haha


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

Buttysmum said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm finally moving to southern Spain to pursue my dream of living in the sun (not rainy Vancouver!). I've saved my pennies, bought my insurance--now I need to find a temporary place to hang my hat while I visit with recruiters in Gibraltar. I arrive beginning of April...
> 
> ...


Living in the sun? You should check several posts talking about the winter weather on the coast. Not sure it qualifies as "living in the sun".


----------

